# Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute



## Micha383 (19. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Boardies #h

Worin besteht denn der eigentliche Unterschied zwischen einer Karpfenrute und einer Wallerrute?

Ich frage aus dem Grund ob es denn aus diesen beiden Bereichen Ruten gibt die für beide Bereiche taugen bzw alternativ verwendbar sind.


----------



## noob4ever (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*

der unterschied ist der name^^


----------



## Backfire (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*

Passt eher weniger.
Mit ner Wallerrute kannst du nicht so werfen wie mit ner Karpfenrute, und ne Karpfenrute hält keinen großen Waller aus.
(um es kurz zu machen)


----------



## Sensitivfischer (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*



Micha383 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Boardies #h
> 
> Worin besteht denn der eigentliche Unterschied zwischen einer Karpfenrute und einer Wallerrute?
> 
> Ich frage aus dem Grund ob es denn aus diesen beiden Bereichen Ruten gibt die für beide Bereiche taugen bzw alternativ verwendbar sind.



Der Unterschied ist so immens, das mich sogar die Frage an sich wundert.
Wie kommst du drauf, dass ne Wallerute zum Karpfenangeln taugt oder umgekehrt?
Ne Wallerrute für's Fischen vom Ufer aus, hat meist 3,2 Meter Länge und ist damit schon eine der längeren Wallerruten, die anderen Sorten fürs Boat usw. sind meist nicht länger als 3,05 Meter.
Das Wurfgewicht dieser Ruten liegt meist bei stolzen 300- 600 Gramm.
Hier brauche ich schon nicht mehr weiter machen.
Karpfenruten haben in der Regel 3,6m oder 3,9 Meter Länge und ein Testkurve von 2,75 oder 3lbs, also selten mehr als 140 Gramm Wurfgewicht.
Wenn das keine Unterschiede sind?!!#c

Also Karpfen- und Wallerrute sind sich sowas von unähnlich, krasser geht's kaum.|kopfkrat


----------



## Micha383 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist so immens, das mich sogar die Frage an sich wundert.
> Wie kommst du drauf, dass ne Wallerute zum Karpfenangeln taugt oder umgekehrt?
> Ne Wallerrute für's Fischen vom Ufer aus, hat meist 3,2 Meter Länge und ist damit schon eine der längeren Wallerruten, die anderen Sorten fürs Boat usw. sind meist nicht länger als 3,05 Meter.
> Das Wurfgewicht dieser Ruten liegt meist bei stolzen 300- 600 Gramm.
> ...



Sagen wir es mal so..
wenn man sich bis dato nicht eingehender mit beiden Arten von Ruten beschäftigt hat kann man schon auf solche Gedanken kommen.
Da ich nur im Hinterkopf hatte das beide Rutenarten einiges aushalten sollten. Und mit den lbs angaben kann ich bis dato nicht viel anfangen da ich ein Freund der WG Angaben bin.
Mir war nur bekannt das man mit beiden Ruten recht hohe Gewichte werfen kann, daher kam mir eben dieser Gedanke.

Und da nutze ich doch die Möglichkeit des Forums und seiner Mitglieder und deren Erfahrung und Wissen.
Hätte ja eventuell sein können das es dort ein Bereich gibt in dem sich die Ruten entsprechend ähnlich sind.

Nun dank deinem Posting habe ich einen besseren Einblick in dieser Richtung.

Und nun muss ich wohl meinen Chef dazu nötigen mir mehr gehalt zu zahlen damit die Tackledealer wieder Freudensprünge machen 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MikeJJ (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*

geh doch am besten mal zum tackeldealer und lass dir je eine Waller und Karpfenrute in die Hand geben. Bin sicher du wirst auf Anhieb den kleinen Unterschied bemerken ;-)


----------



## Bassey (19. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*

Dass beim Karpfenangeln auch schon Zweimeterwaller bezwungen wurden liegt daran, dass die Karpfenrollen i.d.R. hohes Schnurfassungsvermögen haben und die Ruten gut federn, aber es ist ein absolutes Ausdauerspiel...


----------



## xAlex (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*

Hm ich denke es gibt schon paar Parallelen.
Zumindest bei normalen Karpfenruten und Waller-Pelletruten.
Die länge ist bei beiden ca. 360 cm nur das die Wallerruten hald eine höhere LBS hat.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*



xAlex schrieb:


> Hm ich denke es gibt schon paar Parallelen.
> Zumindest bei normalen Karpfenruten und Waller-Pelletruten.
> Die länge ist bei beiden ca. 360 cm nur das die Wallerruten hald eine höhere LBS hat.



...doppelt so schwer ist und locker dreimal so viel Druck aufbaut.
Meine Matchrute hier hat auch 3,6m.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*

Hm, klar gibt es bei den Ruten schon bauliche Unterschiede, die sich in veränderten Drill-Eigenschaften und vor allem dem Wurfgewicht wiederspiegeln,

ABER:

ich lehne mich mal so weit aus dem Fenster, dass jede gute Karpfenrute in der entsprechenden Stärke auch mit Welsen bis ca. 1,5 m klarkommt, wenn Du nicht gerade in Fließgewässern mit Mega-Strömung angelst.

Bei größeren Welsen, starker Strömung, Hindernissen im Wasser usw. benötigst Du für die Welsangelei nach meiner Ansicht eine kräftigere Rute, die weit über dem liegen sollte, was es an Karpfenruten so gibt.

Ansonsten gehen Karpfenruten meiner Meinung nach auch gut zum Welsangeln - nur wenn Du gezielt auf große Welse gehst, oder mit ihnen in Deinem Gewässer einfach rechnen mußt, dann solltest Du dem Fisch und Dir selbst zuliebe das Gerät stärker wählen, als es in der Regel für die Karpfenangelei zur Verfügung steht!

Ernie


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...
> ich lehne mich mal so weit aus dem Fenster, dass jede gute Karpfenrute in der entsprechenden Stärke auch mit Welsen bis ca. 1,5 m klarkommt, wenn Du nicht gerade in Fließgewässern mit Mega-Strömung angelst....


 
Nun ja, auf Welse angelt man(n) aber häufig am Fluss, vom Chiemsee oder Paylake in Österreich mal abgesehen und wo es Strömung hat, es muss auch gar nicht viel Strömung sein, bist du selbst mit einer guten Karpfenrute schnell am Ende.
So ein Wallerchen von 1,2 Meter ist schon ohne aktive Gegenwehr, schon ein ziemlich großer Putzlappen, den man mit dem Karpfenstecken nicht so einfach ranpumpt, wenn das Tierchen sich zum Flussgrund absinken lässt, die Bauchflossen aufstellt und das Maul aufreißt, reicht auch geringe Strömung aus, dass du am Ufer mit deiner Karpfenrute zur albernen Figur wirst.
Den Wels kostet das kein Stück Kraft und du glaubst irgendwann, dass du nen Hänger hast und keinen Fisch.
In dem Moment, kann dir selbst bei so einem Teenagerwaller, bloß Geduld, locker lassen der Schnur oder ein Boot helfen, mit dem du zu dem Fischli schwimmst und lautstark, sowie mit Steinen bewaffnet, versuchst den Apparat vom Flußgrund zu aufzuscheuchen.
Ich hatte das erst letztes Jahr beim Karpfenangeln am Fluss, war etwa Anfang Mai.
Tagsüber war es sommerlich, nachts noch ziemlich frisch(kalt).
Ein solches Wallerchen fand meinen selbst gerollten Bigball in 30mm lecker und ich bekam ein Problem, gegen 17Uhr ein Problemchen.
Kollege Waller dampfte mit meiner Schnur ab und ich stand mit meiner 100 Meter 60er Schnur fassenden Rolle ziemlich doof da.
Drauf hatte ich 0,40er Mono, davon ne Spule voll, als Rute eine Greys Prodigy 12 ft. in 3lbs.
Erst juckte ichn meine voll zugedrehte Bremse nicht, dann spielte er mitten im Fluss: "Stein"
Als geduldiger Mensch und noch mit Schnur auf der Rolle zeigte ich Geduld, legte die Rute ab öffnete den Freilauf und beschäftigte mich der weil mit der Bolo.
Mister Waller entschloss sich dann 1,5 Stunden später erneut abzudampfen und mir Schnur von der Spule zu ziehen.
Ich konnte mir ca. 80 Meter Schnur zurück holen, bis er wieder Stein spielte.
Das Spiel ging ne ganze Weile so und ich war vom Sieg über den Fisch weit entfernt, mal machte er Meter gut, mal ich.
Nachts um 23 Uhr, war ich durchgefroren, hatte die Schnauze voll, keine Hilfe in Sicht, kein funktionierendes Handy(Akku leer) dabei.
Ich nahm den Rest Schnur von der Rolle und band sie am Ufer an, hoffte, dass der Waller seinen Standort nicht wechselte oder zumindest nicht mehr weit schwomm, bis ich Hilfe geholt hatte.
Tja, als ich mit nem Kollegen 40 Minuten später zurück kam war die Schnur abgefatzt....verloren.#c
and the winner was: Mrrrrr. Waaaaalller!:c


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*

Wenn beim Ansitzen auf Karpfen, Hecht oder Zander ein Waller einsteigt, dann kann man nix dagegen machen. Is halt mal blöd gelaufen. Aber wer mit Karpfenruten gezielt auf Waller geht, ist in meinen Augen entweder total ahnungslos oder ein Idiot.
Da ändert es auch nix das "da sowieso keine größeren Waller drin sind" oder "bisher noch nie einer gebissen hat". So eine Erfahrung durfte gestern jemand hier an der Donau machen :>


----------



## daci7 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> [...]
> Ein solches Wallerchen fand meinen selbst gerollten Bigball in 30mm lecker und ich bekam ein Problem, gegen 17Uhr ein Problemchen.[...]



Ich weiß ja, das du Ahnung von der Materie hast, aber wie kannst du sagen das der Fisch "nur" 1,2m hatte? 
Ich hab bis jetzt nur ein paar von diesen "kleineren" Gesellen gefangen, beim Aal oder Hechtangeln ... und da war nicht viel mit Gegenwehr. 
Wenn ich nen Fisch dran hätte den ich mit ner 3lbs Rute und 40er Mono nicht zum umkehren bewegen könnte würd ich sagen der ist min 1,7 wenn nicht größer!

Aber eventuell unterschätz ich Flußwaller ja auch extrem


----------



## ernie1973 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*

In offenen Fließgewässern sollte man schon entsprechend gewappnet sein und immer ne Reserve einkalkulieren - aber ich amüsiere mich öfters über Leute, die mit "Ebro-Tackle" an einem See angeln, an dem es noch *NIE* einen Wels über 1,20 m gegeben hat!!!

Das wirkt oft so, als wollten sie ihr "gutes Zeug" nur mal zeigen, damit es nicht im Keller verstaubt, oder um sich bewundern zu lassen!

Naja - man kann halt auch ein Rotauge an einer Welsrute fangen - nur andersrum wird es halt´ schwer.....;O)!

Gezielt auf Waller muß man alleine vom Haken über die Schnur und die Wirbel ganz andere "Kaliber" benutzen, die wohl kaum jemand mit etwas Verstand an eine Karpfenrute hängen würde - aber eine fette Welskombo macht auch nur dort Sinn, wo es *zumindest möglich* ist, dass auch mal ein Großer einsteigt!!!

Auch am Rhein, wo theoretisch auch mal ein Riese drangehen KANN, fische ich zumindest nicht mit einer Ü-50´er geflochtenen - und bisher hatte ich das Glück, jeden Fisch auch rausbekommen zu haben, der richtig hing - allerdings war auch noch kein RIESE dabei - vielleicht sitze ich dann auch mit "Ebro-Tackle" am Rhein, wenn mir mal ein "Ü-2m" verloren geht - aber solange passe ich mein Gerät den realistisch zu erwartenden Fängen an und habe es noch nicht bereut! 

Ernie


----------



## Backfire (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*

Ich möchte es dieses Jahr am Main auch mal auf Waller versuchen, und ich werde beim Material keine Kompromisse eingehen. Eigentlich wollte ich als Rolle eine Tica 8000 Rage benutzen, die erschien mir wegen des langen Spulenhubes aber doch ein bisschen "wackelig".
Nun hat der Postmann heute einen dicken Klumpen Metall gebracht.





Ich frag mich nur wo die Rute bleibt. Die ist mit dem gleichen Versender schon einen Tag länger unterwegs.

mfg Backi |wavey:


----------



## archie01 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*

Hallo Ernie
In den meisten Themen teile ich deine Meinung , aber hier irrst du , die Chance am Rhein auf einen " Großen" zu treffen ist  sehr hoch - die Fische wachsen halt langsamer als in Es und I , sind dafür aber auch ein paar hundert Jahre länger hier.
Eine 28er Whiplash (57Kg  ? ) wurde mir schon mal in der Anfangsphase des Drills zerfetzt wie ein Stippschnürchen.....
Ein Ü 2m Waller ist am Rhein jederzeit möglich , deshalb verbietet sich dort ein Angeln mit so leichtem Gerät.
Wenn der Zielfisch Waller heißt ist am Rhein das gleiche Gerät wie am Po zu nutzen , alles Andere ist Leichtsinn unter der sowohl Angler als auch Fisch leiden muß.
Für einen Waller , der an deiner Zanderrute beißt kannst du nichts , aber wenn`s gezielt geht , muß man angemessenes Gerät nutzen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## ernie1973 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo Ernie
> In den meisten Themen teile ich deine Meinung , aber hier irrst du , die Chance am Rhein auf einen " Großen" zu treffen ist sehr hoch - die Fische wachsen halt langsamer als in Es und I , sind dafür aber auch ein paar hundert Jahre länger hier.
> Eine 28er Whiplash (57Kg ? ) wurde mir schon mal in der Anfangsphase des Drills zerfetzt wie ein Stippschnürchen.....
> Ein Ü 2m Waller ist am Rhein jederzeit möglich , deshalb verbietet sich dort ein Angeln mit so leichtem Gerät.
> ...


 
Hm,

ich schrieb doch oben, dass man alles entsprechend dimensionieren MUSS, wenn man gezielt auf große Waller geht - und ich denke dafür angeln die Leute dann auch mit entsprechend großen Ködern, um selektiv den Großen nachzustellen - und nat. nicht mit Karpfenruten.

Aber ganz ehrlich - da reden wir über Montagen mit Köfis von 1-4 Pfund aufwärts & U-Pose etc. - DAFÜR MUSS man auch das restliche Gerät anpassen.

Aber wenn ich zumeist auf Zander ansitze, DANN nehme ich kein Ebro-Tackle - und es hat sich bis heute auch noch kein Großwels an meine doch recht kleinen Köfis verirrt!

Klar gibt es die im Rhein - aber in 7 Jahren der regelmäßigen Nachtansitze war noch kein Wels dabei, den ich nicht mit "normal"-dimensioniertem Tackle auch rausbekommen hätte.

...das ist aber eine Glaubensfrage - genau wie die Frage "Nehme ich ein Stahlvorfach" beim leichten Barsch- oder Forellenspinnen an meinem Vereinsgewässer, oder nehme ich keins....dort sind auch Hechte drin und es KANN immer passieren, dass mal einer einsteigt - aber hast Du schonmal mit einem echt feinen Spinngeschirr und Mini-Mini-Mini-Wobblern mit einem hechtsicheren Vorfach gefischt?....da läuft kein Köder mehr!

ABER - gehe ich mal gezielt auf Hecht, dann nehme ich natürlich IMMER ein Stahlvorfach....so sehe ich das mit dem Wallertackle auch - geht man gezielt auf Welse, dann muss es passen und extrem stark sein - aber meiner Ansicht nach ist die Chance auf einen Wels der NICHT mit einer guten Karpfenrute zu landen wäre zumindest hier am Rhein bei Köln ungefähr so groß, wie einen 5´er im Lotto zu haben!

Ernie


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ich schrieb doch oben, dass man alles entsprechend dimensionieren MUSS, wenn man gezielt auf große Waller geht - und ich denke dafür angeln die Leute dann auch mit entsprechend großen Ködern, um selektiv den Großen nachzustellen - und nat. nicht mit Karpfenruten.
> 
> Aber ganz ehrlich - da reden wir über Montagen mit Köfis von 1-4 Pfund aufwärts & U-Pose etc. - DAFÜR MUSS man auch das restliche Gerät anpassen.


Man kann Waller nicht selektiv beangeln das die Größe angeht. Das geht nur wenn man Brassen oder Karpfen mit 10pf als Köder verwendet. Ein Köfi mit 4pf ist für einen 120cm Waller ein gefundenes Fressen. Wenn die Köderpräsentation stimmt (Montage/Ablageplatz), dann kann man selbst kapitale Waller mit 12cm Gufis gezielt beangeln.



> Aber wenn ich zumeist auf Zander ansitze, DANN nehme ich kein Ebro-Tackle - und es hat sich bis heute auch noch kein Großwels an meine doch recht kleinen Köfis verirrt!


Das liegt eher an der Stelle an der der Köder abgelegt wurde und weniger an der Größe.



> Klar gibt es die im Rhein - aber in 7 Jahren der regelmäßigen Nachtansitze war noch kein Wels dabei, den ich nicht mit "normal"-dimensioniertem Tackle auch rausbekommen hätte.


Wenn Du in sieben Jahren regelmäßig gezielt Waller befischt hast und noch kein 2m dabei war, dann gibt es dort entweder keine oder Du machst grundlegend was falsch. Das ist jetzt nicht als Angriff oder beleidigend gemeint!



> ...das ist aber eine Glaubensfrage - genau wie die Frage "Nehme ich ein Stahlvorfach" beim leichten Barsch- oder Forellenspinnen an meinem Vereinsgewässer, oder nehme ich keins....dort sind auch Hechte drin und es KANN immer passieren, dass mal einer einsteigt - aber hast Du schonmal mit einem echt feinen Spinngeschirr und Mini-Mini-Mini-Wobblern mit einem hechtsicheren Vorfach gefischt?....da läuft kein Köder mehr!


Wenn ich gezielt auf Barsch gehe, dann mit Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur und komplett ohne Vorfach oder mit extremst dünner Geflochtener und mit Flourocarbon als Vorfach. Wenn sich dann ein Hecht an meinen Kunstköder verirrt, dann ist das Pech.



> ABER - gehe ich mal gezielt auf Hecht, dann nehme ich natürlich IMMER ein Stahlvorfach....so sehe ich das mit dem Wallertackle auch - geht man gezielt auf Welse, dann muss es passen und extrem stark sein - aber meiner Ansicht nach ist die Chance auf einen Wels der NICHT mit einer guten Karpfenrute zu landen wäre zumindest hier am Rhein bei Köln ungefähr so groß, wie einen 5´er im Lotto zu haben!


Das mag sich jetzt arrogant und überheblich anhören, aber Du solltest Lotto spielen. Einem Waller mit 60pf (~160-170cm) kann man mit einer Karpfenrute an einem fließendem Gewässer vom Ufer aus exakt gar nichts entgegensetzen. 
Bei 100-130cm Wallern braucht man selbstverständlich kein grobes Werkzeug; da reicht eine gute 100g Spinne und stabile 3000/4000er Rolle. In einem Verein hier in der Nähe gibt es einen Weiher der von der Struktur her Badewannenform hat und die einzigen Hindernisse Seerosenfelder am Ufer sind; die größten Waller darin sind max. 140cm und die machen an einer Speedmaster XH mit 4000er TwinPower und 0,19mm PowerPro richtig Spaß. Da kann man gar keinen großen Waller fangen weil schlicht und einfach keine drin sind.
An einem Fließgewässer grenzt es in meinen Augen an Dummheit mit schwachem Gerät anzutanzen. Da ist eine Rhino Big Fish mit 950SSM und 0,60mm Geflochtener Grundausstattung; und keine "guten Karpfenruten". Die halten die Belastungen nicht aus; auch keine Tribal Extreme mit 3lb oder eine Nash Pursuit mit 3,5lb.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja, das du Ahnung von der Materie hast, aber wie kannst du sagen das der Fisch "nur" 1,2m hatte?
> Ich hab bis jetzt nur ein paar von diesen "kleineren" Gesellen gefangen, beim Aal oder Hechtangeln ... und da war nicht viel mit Gegenwehr.
> Wenn ich nen Fisch dran hätte den ich mit ner 3lbs Rute und 40er Mono nicht zum umkehren bewegen könnte würd ich sagen der ist min 1,7 wenn nicht größer!
> 
> Aber eventuell unterschätz ich Flußwaller ja auch extrem



Ich hätte vielleicht nicht "solches" schreiben sollen, der Waller, gegen den ich so bitter verloren hatte, war freilich größer als 1,2 Meter.
Aber auch ein 1,2 Meter Waller kann im Fluss, als Beifang auf der Karpfenrute, richtig Probleme machen, auch das habe ich schon erlebt; 0,40mm Mono ist auch schnell durchgefatzt.
Eines muss jedem Angler klar sein:
Wenn man an einem Fluss angelt, der mit Donau, Rhein, Neckar und Co. verbunden ist, dann darf und sollte man damit rechnen, dass sich die Fälle in denen man einen Waller als Beifang beim Karpfenangeln erwischt, häufen.
An meiner Flussstrecke, die ich befische, gab es früher angeblich keine Waller. Durch eine Überschwemmung im Schwarzwald gelang es Wallern aus einer Fischzucht zu flüchten und seither gibt es sie auch bei mir im Fluss.
Jahrelang passierte nichts, keiner fing einen Wels, es beangelte sie aber auch niemand gezielt, gut 15 Jahre lang nicht.
Nun häufen sich aber die Fälle, in denen es Anglern so erging wie mir und die Welse von damals haben offenbar Nachwuchs bekommen, weil ich beim Spinnfischen letztes Jahr, Begegnung mit Wallern der Größe 75- 80cm machte.
Ich vermute, dass diese handlichen Tierchen nicht vom Himmel gefallen sind und manche Flussabschnitte sind beinahe fischfrei(vom Waller abgesehen).#c


----------



## ernie1973 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*

Hm - also lautet das Fazit:

"Gezielt auf Waller NUR mit Waller-Tackle - und wenn der Waller ans Zander-, Aal- oder Karpfengeschirr gerät, dann haben Angler und Waller Pech".

So sehe ich das auch, weswegen ich es auch so schrieb.

Aber trotz der hypothetischen Möglichkeit das mal einer beißt, werde ich künftig nicht mit ner 60´er geflochtenen am Rhein sitzen, da ja theoretisch auch mal ein großer Waller kommen könnte.

Petri!

E.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (21. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm - also lautet das Fazit:
> 
> "Gezielt auf Waller NUR mit Waller-Tackle - und wenn der Waller ans Zander-, Aal- oder Karpfengeschirr gerät, dann haben Angler und Waller Pech"...



Ja, so kann man das zusammen fassen!#6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (22. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hm - also lautet das Fazit:
> 
> "Gezielt auf Waller NUR mit Waller-Tackle - und wenn der Waller ans Zander-, Aal- oder Karpfengeschirr gerät, dann haben Angler und Waller Pech".


Korrekt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. April 2011)

*AW: Karpfenrute vs. Wallerrute*

Mein letzter "besserer" Waller, der sich nachts ans Aalgeschirr verirrte, hatte exakt 1,17m. Er war anscheinend von der kämpferischen Sorte, jedenfalls bekam ich ihn erst nach ca. 15 Minuten an Land. 

Ich schreibe dies auch dem Faktor "Glück" zu. Glück, dass er sich nicht am Grund festmachte, Glück, dass er in kein Hindernis zog und Glück, dass ich an einer relativ geraden Strecke (eines kleineren Flusses mit sehr gutem Bestand, auch an großen Wallern) saß. Am Anfang des Drills hatte ich dem Waller nämlich rein gar nichts entgegen zu setzen. Der Fisch zog Schnur aus der fast geschlossenen Bremse und machte Meter um Meter. Erst als ich nach 10 Minuten beschloss, alles auf eine Karte zu setzen und die Bremse komplett zu schließen, wendete sich langsam das Blatt. War aber schon sehr grenzwertig. 

Hätte der Waller nicht 1,17, sondern 1,47m gehabt, würde ich sagen: An dieser Stelle, mit diesen Hindernissen im Wasser, gegen die Strömung: Mit einer Karpfenrute no chance.


----------

